# Merlin's House Brand Bibs......



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Anybody tried them yet? Prices look good, pictures on site seem ok, but no reviews yet (that I've found anyway).


----------



## cansprint (Feb 20, 2012)

junior1210 said:


> Anybody tried them yet? Prices look good, pictures on site seem ok, but no reviews yet (that I've found anyway).


I bought a pair of their new Elite Bibs...mostly because it has the Cytec elastic interface Chamois. Also the price is great and it's not full of advertising.
Once I try them out I will report back.
cheers!


----------



## cansprint (Feb 20, 2012)

cansprint said:


> I bought a pair of their new Elite Bibs...mostly because it has the Cytec elastic interface Chamois. Also the price is great and it's not full of advertising.
> Once I try them out I will report back.
> cheers!


Did a 100k ride in them, nice shorts Chamois is great...they run small! About the same as the Sportful giro shorts I have. 
I Like them!


----------

